# Looking for a meeting in the Sacramento California?



## jasonmarco1972 (May 14, 2018)

Not quite sure how to follow this website it seems to be all over the place and I would like to post my story soon so I can be involved, where do I go? Ive been looking for a website like this for many years as I started getting sick back in 2014. So if someone sees this can they point me in the right direction please? I live in Lincoln California, so if theres any meetings with in the Sacramento or Placer Countys please let me know I am very interested, thanks Jason Marco.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

hi and welcome to the board.

according to your health profile, it looks like your problem is ibs-d and ibs-pi. you can post about those on the ibs-d forum.

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/forum/10-ibs-diarrhea-ibs-d/


----------

